# Probleme mit Zertifikat bei Mailversandt



## Falloutboy6 (16. Jan. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme seit gerade eben von Thunderbird die Meldung



> Diese Website versucht sich mit ungültigen Informationen zu identifizieren.
> 
> *Falsche Website*
> 
> ...


Ich habe überhaupt nichts geändert. Vorhin ging es noch und nun bekomme ich auf einmal diese Meldung. Wer kann mir hier helfen?

Habe Ispconfig2 am laufen.

Im Logfile steht


> imapd: couriertls: accept: error:14094412:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert bad certificate



Danke.

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2011)

Möglicherweise ist Dein Zertifikat einfach nur abgelaufen. Hier steht Wie Du ein neues erstellst:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/distr...courier-pop3-and-imap-server-on-debian-linux/


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Jan. 2011)

Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Das Zertifikat habe ich schon erneuert genau mit der gleichen Methode. Nun ist mir gerade noch eingefallen. Wenn ich 



> mkimapdcert


ausführe erhalte ich die Meldung



> /usr/lib/courier/imapd.pem


Kann es sein, dass das  das Problem ist weil es in das falsche Verzeichnis erstellt wird?


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2011)

Der Pfad der für die SSL Certs Deiner Installation richtig ist, müsste irgendwo in den courier Konfigurationsdateien stehen (/etc/courier/...)


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Jan. 2011)

Ok. Nun bekomme ich von Thunderbird die Meldung



> Diese Website versucht sich mit ungültigen Informationen zu identifizieren.
> *Falsche Website*
> 
> Das Zertifikat gehört einer anderen Website, was auf einen Identitätsdiebstahl hinweisen könnte.
> *Unbekannte Identität*





> Dieses Zertifikat konnte aus unbekannten Gründen nicht verifiziert werden.


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2011)

Das ist doch gut, es bedeutet dass Du jetzt ein neues funktionierendes SSL cert hast. Da Thunderbird noch das alte cert kennt, musst Du das neue also einfach nur akzeptieren / importeieren, damit thunderbird es kennt und keine Warnung bei der Benutzung der SSL verbindung mehr anzeigt.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Jan. 2011)

Hm. Kann es sein, dass der Identitätfehler daher kommt, dass in Thunderbird als Posteingangs-/Ausgangsserver Server B steht und im Hostname Server A und Server A auch das Zertifikat ausgestellt ist?


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2011)

Ja, das ist sogar sehr wahrscheinlich. Kannst Du aber ignorieren, es sollte an sich reichen wenn Du thunderbird sagst, dass das cert so ok ist.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Jan. 2011)

Ok dann hoffen wir es mal ;-)

Danke dir.


----------

